# Anyone pickup a early route for "later" delivery?



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This applies to Amazon Logistics.

On our app, it says we must deliver before 9pm.

Have you picked up a route let's say during your lunch break at 11am and delivered it after work?

I am betting most will say not a wise idea, but there are plenty of shifts at the 11 o clock hour compared to 5pm when I get off work. As long as I deliver the packages before 9pm this won't be a problem right?

I am looking forward to hearing from someone who does this.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I once went back home after loading up at the warehouse and headed out to deliver about 1-1.5 hours later. But I've never waited longer than that. I imagine it would be fine but not sure.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The issue I imagine is that lets say you finish your 11 at 3pm. You bring it back and maybe they attempt to redeliver it that night. If you dont try to deliver until 5 lets say you finish at 8 pm. They are now unable to deliver the packages until the next daym


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Also if you have businesses that close at 5 on your route they may have an issue why you waited so late


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

One of the recent threads (past week or so?) had a mention of someone getting an Amazon nasty-gram for pissing around for a while before they did their blocks, but I can't remember the exact circumstances. 

I think the above posters are right on though -- schlepping packages around 6-8 hours after they were planned to be delivered seems uncool, like the sort of thing the mother ship would frown upon.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> One of the recent threads (past week or so?) had a mention of someone getting an Amazon nasty-gram for pissing around for a while before they did their blocks, but I can't remember the exact circumstances.


Yes I believe it was switzeram. Something about amazon having complete control of our car while we are on a route. So if you drive your car home or to work and sit there you are technically not following the terms of service.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Yes I believe it was switzeram. Something about amazon having complete control of our car while we are on a route. So if you drive your car home or to work and sit there you are technically not following the terms of service.


Not technically, blatantly. It has never been "Here are some packages, deliver them whenever you decide to."


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

jester121 said:


> One of the recent threads (past week or so?) had a mention of someone getting an Amazon nasty-gram for pissing around for a while before they did their blocks, but I can't remember the exact circumstances.
> 
> I think the above posters are right on though -- schlepping packages around 6-8 hours after they were planned to be delivered seems uncool, like the sort of thing the mother ship would frown upon.


I will look up this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

miauber1x831 said:


> I once went back home after loading up at the warehouse and headed out to deliver about 1-1.5 hours later. But I've never waited longer than that. I imagine it would be fine but not sure.


I wouldn't go back home only because I will end up sleeping but I do usually start my route at 6pm and usually stop to eat/get gas on my way to the route/during the route.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The issue I imagine is that lets say you finish your 11 at 3pm. You bring it back and maybe they attempt to redeliver it that night. If you dont try to deliver until 5 lets say you finish at 8 pm. They are now unable to deliver the packages until the next daym





nighthawk398 said:


> Also if you have businesses that close at 5 on your route they may have an issue why you waited so late


The businesses part could be a issue. On the flip side, starting at 6pm, I constantly get packages meant for businesses that close at 5pm. To top it all off, hours are already marked in app. This is the one shortcoming of Amazon I wish they could change. Why even attempt to deliver on a shift that starts at 6pm if amazon knows it is likely closed? If the hours are already in the app, the system should filter these packages, in my opinion.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah.. It was me. Don't do it.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Trebor said:


> This applies to Amazon Logistics.
> 
> On our app, it says we must deliver before 9pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

You will get DEACTIVATED 
SETS off a trigger in SYSTEM. SYSTEM is super automAted and will deactivate you the following tuesday


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah.. It was me. Don't do it.


Thanks for being the guinea pig and reporting on what happend.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm not sure about Prime Now or Hot Wheel. However, for Logistics, I have not received any warning for doing this for the past 2 months. I think when you're doing Prime Now, Amazon should have exclusive control over the car because each order is time sensitive to the minutes. However, for packages, they're just needed to be delivered before 9 p.m to avoid receiving warning from Amazon. This is just my observation.


----------

